
On Social Commerce: Chirpify & Amex - bradleyjoyce
https://chirpify.com/news/on-social-commerce-chirpify-amex/
======
swohns
Grace under pressure: very valid points from a promising startup. In-stream
payment is definitely something I see catching on with the next generation of
devices, google glasses integration makes alot of sense to me.

